# Anyone heard of Duxtop



## welshstar (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

I was researching clad stainless fry pans and came across a supposedly professional pan made by Duxtop, are they are a real professional company or just made in China type stuff ?

Thanks

Alan


----------

